# handmade music club house



## acrata4ever (Jul 18, 2011)

needs actual artists who dont put $200 of real parts in a cigar box guitar or tin banjo
http://handmademusic.ning.com/


----------



## dprogram (Jul 19, 2011)

Kind of defeats the purpose right? It's like people who do that are simply doing it for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 19, 2011)

ebay listings like: down home cigar box guitar full of mojo gris gris zamabi mama cha cha made with pride in the american south with all top quality guitar parts from the peoples communist republic of china. thanks for looking, god bless america.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 20, 2011)

cool ! i wanna build something....


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 20, 2011)

ok heres my building tip: find a box or a big can, then poke a damn stick through it, tie on a string then make a bridge out of sumn. heres a visual aid: http://washuu.net/Musical/TinCan.gif


----------

